# RUROC & GOGGLES



## JMeng22 (Dec 17, 2020)

Do any other brand goggles fit and work well with the Ruroc helmet?


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

No, but I would buy all Ruroc equipment because it's the best.

And looks very cool also.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Best to buy a helmet that has met or exceeded safety certifications. I’d get one with mips


----------



## HurtonBair (Feb 2, 2014)

The best googles don’t work with Ruroc helmets. 

And that’s a good thing.


----------



## Br Snowboarder (Nov 15, 2020)

Can someone tag Angry snowboard here? 😂


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

kieloa said:


> No, but I would buy all Ruroc equipment because it's the best.


By what metric? They don't appear to publish any of the standard industry test results on their website, & don't use anti-rotation technology like MIPS.



kieloa said:


> And looks very cool also.


That's subjective of course, lots of people think they look ridiculous.


----------



## JeffDahMoose776 (Feb 6, 2018)

@BurtonAvenger please help


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

BurtonAvenger is on vacation, I think.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

JMeng22 said:


> Do any other brand goggles fit and work well with the Ruroc helmet?


For sure. Try these ones:


swimming goggles - Google Search



👌


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Nah m8, gotta go full dork vader


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Radialhead said:


> By what metric? They don't appear to publish any of the standard industry test results on their website, & don't use anti-rotation technology like MIPS.
> 
> 
> 
> That's subjective of course, lots of people think they look ridiculous.


Dude, you must be a kook if you don't think Rurocs look cool and are the best.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Rip154 said:


> Nah m8, gotta go full dork vader


You mean the helmet or the full suit?

Heard they're working on the next gen Ruroc Full Suit system. Climate controlled: helmet, goggles, gloves, upper body, pants and boots all at once.

Top secret stuff.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

F1EA said:


> You mean the helmet or the full suit?
> 
> Heard they're working on the next gen Ruroc Full Suit system. Climate controlled: helmet, goggles, gloves, upper body, pants and boots all at once.
> 
> Top secret stuff.


Dont forget the cape


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Rip154 said:


> Dont forget the cape


The cape is optional i hear. Totally worth it though.


----------

